# Hot tubs



## PaulTorresK (Feb 24, 2017)

Hai friends,

I am a Software engineer. My work is very hectic. Every day I reach home with a lot of stress and tension and I am short tempered too. Seeing this, one day my wife suggested me to check my blood pressure. When I checked it I was shocked to see that my pressure is in border level. The doctor advised me to control my blood pressure or else it will affect my health. He prescribed me some medicines but I recently found an article titled how hot tubs can help reduce stress (http://www.soldapools.com/blog/hot-tubs/how-hot-tubs-can-help-reduce-stress/). The articles describe how warm water therapies can initiate positive physical and mental changes.It also helps in reducing the stress. Has anyone tried it out before? Is it a useful method to get rid of stress?  Should I go with the medicines or will hot tubs help me to get rid of stress? Your feedbacks would be very useful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ICE (Feb 24, 2017)

I reckon this is just more spam for a hot tub company.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 24, 2017)

Where in Canada do you live?


----------



## tmurray (Feb 24, 2017)

Hot tubs can increase blood pressure due to the high temperature of the water. They serve to de-stress in that they will force you to relax while using them. Taking some time everyday to de-stress yourself should do the same thing. I would speak with my employer about having a stress management expert come in and do a seminar (even a lunch and learn). They usually have some great stress management strategies that will improve both workplace productivity and employee moral.


----------



## PaulTorresK (Feb 26, 2017)

I live in Ontario.
Everyone is busy in their life. Most of them give importance to their work to increase their earnings. But if you don't get time to relax then it will badly affect your health and cause lot many problems. How much busy you are or how much hectic your work is, try to get some free time to get rid of the tension. Always stay healthy.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 27, 2017)

The big concern is once you leave the hot tub, your blood vessels will begin to constrict in the cold air. Depending on if you are in southern or northern Ontario, this could be a fairly significant part of the year with "cold" air outside.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 28, 2017)

Your inspector may give you more stress then the hot tub will take away!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 28, 2017)

My wife Shirley had been nudging me for months to see the Doctor about my high blood pressure.  After awhile I finally made the appointment simply because I couldn’t take it any longer.

When I got back home from the Doctor she was waiting for me and asked me how the appointment went nervously eyeing the bottle of pills in my hand.

“Everything’s fine”, I told her with a gleefully; “all he gave me was this bottle of tranquilizers.”

“Tranquilizers?” she asked a confused; “I’ve never heard of them giving tranquilizers?!”

“Oh, they’re not for me,” I replied.  “They’re for you!”


----------



## cda (Feb 28, 2017)

Cold.....,,


----------



## watai0102 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hot tubs can let you relax


----------



## SilasKern (Jan 17, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> My wife Shirley had been nudging me for months to see the Doctor about my high blood pressure.  After awhile I finally made the appointment simply because I couldn’t take it any longer.
> 
> When I got back home from the Doctor she was waiting for me and asked me how the appointment went nervously eyeing the bottle of pills in my hand.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! That caught me off guard.


----------



## JBI (Jan 17, 2018)

A brisk 5 to 10 minute walk will bring your blood pressure down...


----------

